# how to build a sumP?



## PowerJuice (Mar 21, 2008)

ok i have a 20 gallon and my skimmer filters heater is taking away to much space. i have a unused 10 gallon and i need a disign and info on how to make water some in and come out. i really have no clue on how to do this. so just guild me the easiest way out there. ANY HELP!!! please post:!:


----------



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Well you need a overflow box for the water to go to the sump and a return pump to the display. You should google it also research a bit and then show here what you got so far.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya an overflow box is great. When I was going to design my sump I went to youtube as well as google. Type in sump in youtube should get good videos.


----------

